# [SOLVED] Bare Minimum Build



## revelry (May 27, 2008)

Hello all. I'm on a very tight budget with twins on the way. My existing machine was a purchase from Best Buy like 5 years ago and needs replaced. I figure I'm savvy enough to put one together myself, so this will be my 1st build. Here's my thread about trying to upgrade.

I've reviewed the recommended builds and going to turn the $500 AMD build down a notch, since essentially my existing computer was enough when it worked.

This research project has introduced me to solid state drives (laugh if you want). So for this build I'd like to use one as my primary since most everything I have is either in Google Drive or Dropbox and totals about 80GB. I have my existing Samsung HDD to run as an external backup.

I'm a big fan of using my Amazon Prime account and their Warehouse Deals department. I put together a wish list if you feel inclined to review.

There's 2 TigerDirect stores nearby and I'm going to check those out for open boxes or returns for cases and power supplies. Although not exactly sure what I'm looking for so I'll stick to the brands listed in the recommended build lists unless suggested otherwise.

Please let me know if you see any really bad buys or compatibility issues. Specifically the memory as I'm not 100% how to ensure compatibility.

Purchasing new from Amazon:
Motherboard - MSI FM2-A75MA-E35
CPU - AMD A6-5400K 
Memory - Kingston Value RAM 4GB 1600MHz PC3-12800 DDR3 Non-ECC CL11 DIMM SR x8 Desktop Memory (KVR16N11S8/4) 
Solid State Drive - Samsung Electronics 840 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Single Unit Version Internal Solid State Drive MZ-7TE120BW

Existing:
HDD: Samsung HD502IJ/C
DVD Burner: GH15L


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

You reviewed our build yet didn't choose anything from the $500 AMD build. .

Change the motherboard to either Gigabyte or Asus branded.

Also change the RAM to either Corsair, Crucial or G.Skill branded.

You are lacking a PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

What's thje total budget for the build?
Using our Suggested Build List will result in a better quality build. You definitely want a matched pair of RAM instead of a single stick. 
SSD's should not even be considered for a budget build. Faster boot/access times do not warrant the added expense on a budget when that money could be sent on better quality components.


----------



## revelry (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

Thanks for helping out. My budget is "bare minimum".

My usage involves lots of open browsers, mostly chrome.
I'll be using Windows 7 Pro.
On a busy day I'll have a few Office docs open at once.
I'll be building small WordPress sites using WAMP.
I use 2 22" monitors.

I learned much from the recommended builds, and I thank you. However I'm just assuming some of it is still more than I need and can get similar parts for less.

I also come here for help though when things go wrong so obviously I should follow your guidance.

On my (attempt to) upgrade post, it was said my existing HDD is fine. I'd like to utilize that as a backup and use a SSD as my primary since I've never tried one before. I do not have large storage requirements at all. EVERYTHING I use digitally is either in Dropbox or Drive. I installed those however and keep them sync'd so that's a heavy resource requirement.

Hopefully this is helpful and I'm not just rambling. I'll start readjusting my list.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

Bare minimum doesn't help us much. Do you have a dollar figure?
Again, "minimum" would negate an SSD when that money could be better applied to quality components.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

Tell me a total budget and I can see how cheap I can get the build but retaining high quality parts.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

I agree with Tyree here stick with 2 2 Gb ram sticks as almost all the boards as today are dual channel ram which speeds things up and Kingston is not well liked here.
GSkill or Crucial to me are the best as they are Micron ram and Seasonic is the psu you need, we all agree they are the best.


----------



## revelry (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

Apologize for the vagueness and thank you for your patience. Let's scratch "bare minimum".

It would be great to only spend $350-400.

Am I foolish for wanting a 120GB SSD as a primary? And would I see the benefit in it? If so, I'm ok with the extra expense.

I just noticed the $600 AMD build ASUS motherboard doesn't have any video out and it's $30 cheaper than the one from the $500 build. Can I not use my existing video card (GeFORCE 8800 GT) which is PCI-E 2? It has 2 DVI ports which satisfies my requirements.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

Newegg.com - Corsair Graphite Series 230T CC-9011036-WW Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case Solid Black Side Panel

ASUS F2A85-V FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM - Newegg.com

Newegg.com - AMD A4-6300 Richland 3.7GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor AMD Radeon HD 8370D AD6300OKHLBOX

Newegg.com - SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE120BW 2.5" 120GB SATA III TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

Total $430.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

I think Chief's build is the best you are going to do with a "bare minimum" budget. However, if you really want to go down into the $350-400 range you should just get a normal HDD.
This is a good example:
Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com

You'll get more than 4 times as much storage, and you will save between 30 and 40 bucks.


----------



## revelry (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

Thanks! Speed > storage is what I'm hoping for. I dint think I've used more than 100gb ever.


----------



## revelry (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

Purchased MasterChief's list, thanks again!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Bare Minimum Build*

Glad to be of help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time!


----------

